# windshield stains



## Paulski (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone know a good way to buff the windshield clean/clear? It looks like there is always streaks and you can see a difference in clarity where the windshield wipers dont wipe. its not dark, but its not as clear as the rest of the windshield.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

I actually saw a glass polish for windshields in Strauss Auto a while ago. I read the label and it was exactly for the situation you're talking about including smoothing out minute scratches and dings in the glass. Sorry, it was so long ago I can't remember the name of it. But I'm sure if you try a good solid part store they will have something for that. In fact, next time I'm in there I'll have a look cause I could use it on my winshield now.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

you have to be careful enough in cleaning your windshield. because there are cleaners that are destructive to windshields. i found this link, do a bit of browsing and get some infos.

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m3306/is_4_114/ai_n6022064


----------



## Rastatt055 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Removing Water Spots*

Water spots are mineral deposits that have etched their way into the glass. When a drop of water evaporates, all the minerals contained in that water remain on the glass. Etching is a gradual process, but those little spots will accumulate, before you know it. The best way to avoid them is to dry your vehicle each and every time it gets wet. If that sounds too ambitious, at least dry it after washing. 
Glass can take a polish just like paint. A quality polish like Menzerna Final Polish II will remove water spots and cloudiness to restore perfect clarity to your windows. You can apply it by hand or with a polisher, but set your machine on a low speed (1000-1200 RPM on a rotary or 5000-6000 OPM on a dual action) and use a polishing pad. Do not apply pressure; the pad will do the work for you. When the polisher starts to dry, stop polishing and buff the residue away with a microfiber towel. Do not use a paper towel.
I had to do my windshield 3 times before I managed to get rid of the spots.


----------



## aprilannette (Nov 25, 2004)

i use to use rubbing compound with a very wet rag and then finish it off with OOOO steel wool .......thats 4 O steel wool.......works wonders ...but you may have to do it several times to really get it clean


----------

